# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Флёр, Украинский театр, 10 декабря

## Satine

Говорят, будет концерт. Говорят билеты до 50 грн.
Кто что знает? Будет ли это презентация нового альбома?

----------


## Lray

> 10 декабря 2005 Одесса, Украинский театр, ул.Пастера 15, начало 19:00 Билеты уже в продаже (от 20 до 50 грн.) Тел. кассы театра -23 89 77


 Отсюда.

Про новый альбом - ни слова.

Надо сходить на Флёр и пофорумить, как раз на субботу выпадает. Год с лишним назад мы уже так делали.  :smileflag: 
Но тогда, в филармонии, самый кучерявый билет стоил 25 грн. Мы с Регретом в 1-м ряду сидели.

----------


## Mephisto

Да да...было дело помню  :smileflag:

----------


## MashenciYA

Ё маё. Работать за шаг от Украинского театра, и за неделю так и не удосужиться купить билеты  Маруся я, а не Машка. Если что - ищите меня в бельэтаже. Или ещё где-нибудь.

----------


## Mephisto

А че бы не пообсчаццо перед концертом Маш?  нас я так понимаю идет как оыбчно человек 5-6...Регрет с Яром, Я, Lray , ты...ну наверняка исчо кто-то захочет. Кста Машенция раз ты близко мож через тя мона заранее билетиков взять или с тобой сходить за ними када собересся?  :smileflag:

----------


## Lray

> А че бы не пообсчаццо перед концертом Маш?


 И перед, и после. 
Главное, чтобы не вместо.  :smileflag:

----------


## re greth

Блин, укр театр :(
В филармонии - совсем другое дело, предыдущий концерт в театре меня не впечатлил помещением...

----------


## -=Lero=-

я иду!)

----------


## Irbis

Я иду...

----------


## Wendy

И я иду

----------


## Шнапс

хочу пойти)

----------


## Sanches

что еще за флер

----------


## Hrest

*Sanches*, 
В поиск. Думаю найдешь тока хорошее  :smileflag:

----------


## April

Ещё ни одного концерта не пропустила, так что иду!!!

----------


## MashenciYA

Товарисчи, а давайте во вторник во время обеденного перерыва централизованно затаримся билетами в Украинском театре. м? Возьмём места рядышком  :smileflag:

----------


## Sanches

нихера в поиске не нашол

----------


## MashenciYA

Для особо одарённого нормовца
"Нихера" ты искать не умеешь!!!

Музыка
ftp://10.0.8.93/Zion/MuZik/Lov'n'roll/!Ru$/Fl%B8ur/

Инфо:
http://www.fleur.kiev.ua/

----------


## Mephisto

> Товарисчи, а давайте во вторник во время обеденного перерыва централизованно затаримся билетами в Украинском театре. м? Возьмём места рядышком


 Идем....во скока?

----------


## MashenciYA

Из расчёта, что среднестатистический обеденный перерыв с 13.00 до 14.00, то встречаемся в 13.25 (с учётом успеть дойти/доехать) возле входа в театр.

----------


## Mephisto

Эта...а мы встречались уже на пхорумоффках или ниет?  :roll:

----------


## MashenciYA

нет

----------


## Satine

> Из расчёта, что среднестатистический обеденный перерыв с 13.00 до 14.00, то встречаемся в 13.25 (с учётом успеть дойти/доехать) возле входа в театр.


 я приду, токо чур предупредить, если что поменяется.. значит балкон?

----------


## Irbis

1. Как я уже сказала, моя идет в обязательном порядке  :smileflag: 
2. Я [s:e2421972ab]почти[/s:e2421972ab] никогошеньки в лицо не знаю 
3. Но хочу хоть раз в жизни пойти на Флер *не одна*!

Как мне кого узнать? (а то мало ли кто там может у входа стоять еще...) =\

----------


## Lray

*Irbis*, я, наверное, что-то путаю.

Но в июне 2004-го после концерта Флёр в филармонии не ты ли с нами: Пашей, который *fog*, - его-то ты точно должна знать и помнить, мной, Регретом и ещё кое-кем сидела в "Победе"?

Я тебя смутно помню. :podmig: А вообще, чтобы узнать нас - см. фоты в топике "Встречи форума". Или у меня на сайте. *Тут* - самые последние, посвежее народ прячет.

----------


## Irbis

Ну, я ж написала "почти"  
А было это год назад и, честно признаться, я не ручаюсь, что узнаю кого-нить в лицо =\  (кроме Паши, есессно )
Хм.. а хорошая мысля, пойду смотреть, изучать лица

----------


## re greth

Пойду, и только исключительно в первый ряд, так что догоняйте :)
*Lray* наверняка будет там-же, и Мепхиста с Чешыре никуда не денутся ;)

----------


## Mephisto

Быгыгы....канеш..."Флер - это ж нашэ фсйо!"...заодно и пару новых лиц увидеть, да со старыми пообщаццо

----------


## Uncalled

Уже затоварился билетом : ) Я сомневаюсь что на мою физиономию будет кому-то сильно интересно смотреть, но я в 4ом ряду устроился на 12ом месте : ) Кстати фотосъёмка в зале разрешена или нет - не помню как было на прошлом концерте?

----------


## Lray

*re greth*, я буду на балконе. Скорее всего.:kos:

Агент *fog*, по оперативным данным, находится в задумчивости - идти ему или нет.

----------


## Satine

> Кстати фотосъёмка в зале разрешена или нет - не помню как было на прошлом концерте?


 и снимали, и фоткали, и записывали. не знаю, насколько официально, но особо не скрывая.

*MashenciYA* писала:



> встречаемся в 13.25 (с учётом успеть дойти/доехать) возле входа в театр.


 так что, завтра собираемся на оптовые закупки?

я голосую за балкон.

----------


## April

Мы себе уже купили, правый бельэтаж, 1й ряд  :smileflag:

----------


## MashenciYA

Так-с, рЫбята! 
Всё остаётся в силе. Встречаемся в *13.25* у входа в театр прямо на третей ступеньке сверху.

Билеты будем брать возле Априль в бельэтаже, т.е. по-простяцкому - на балкончике :smileflag: 
Заказы на билеты (кто по уважительным(!) причинам не может быть завтра в обед свободен) принимаются в течение вечера.

До встречи!

----------


## Шнапс

у меня уважительная! не успеваю с работы туда-сюда, ну никак. :|

возьмите билетик! деньгу могу отдать завтра же, но вечером

----------


## Satine

я иду, со своими, и не только, деньгами.

----------


## Irbis

Иду! Хотя могу чуточку припозднится, так как идти буду пешком (не. можно конечно троллейбус типа подождать, вот только есть шанс дождаться его в лучшем случае в половину.... третьего...). Но в общем, булу  :smileflag:

----------


## MashenciYA

Дело сделано.
Мы в первом ярусе (тоже балкон, раз на то пошло  :smileflag:  ) во втором ряду. Априль и Команданте, держитесь, ибо нам до вас доплюнуть - нефиг делать.

----------


## Lray

Эхъ. :kos:

----------


## Satine

Респект 2 *MashenciYA*, за прекрасные организаторские способности! 9 мест подряд - это круче, чем школьные походы в театр на добровольно-принудительных началах.
*Lray*, может еще получится пойти?

----------


## Lray

*Satine*, в процессе.
Имею долгую и качественную ругань со всеми причастными.

----------


## Sanches

> Для особо одарённого нормовца
> "Нихера" ты искать не умеешь!!!
> 
> Музыка
> ftp://10.0.8.93/Zion/MuZik/Lov'n'roll/!Ru$/Fl%B8ur/
> 
> Инфо:
> http://www.fleur.kiev.ua/


 спасибо за файлы =)
сделаю вывод: мне такое не нравится

----------


## Mephisto

> Иду! Хотя могу чуточку припозднится, так как идти буду пешком (не. можно конечно троллейбус типа подождать, вот только есть шанс дождаться его в лучшем случае в половину.... третьего...). Но в общем, булу


 В итоге пришла первой  :lol:

----------


## Satine

а у меня к концерту плавно подползает медный таз...что бы накрыть его.. :plach: 
приходится тоже начинать 


> долгую и качественную ругань


 с теми, кто планирует сорвать мне мероприятие...
надеюсь, что победу одержу я..
а если нет - сообщу о свободном билете.
вот же блин  :plach:

----------


## Lray

М-да. Нас становится всё больше и больше. :kos:
И это ж ещё не все.

----------


## MashenciYA

Нет. Всё. Ибо я остаюсь!..
И ты, Саша, тоже будешь

----------


## Lray

Лена, мне нравится твоя уверенность.

----------


## MashenciYA

Кстати, пару минут назад по Просто Радио слышала рекламу концерта. Сказали, что новенькое будут играть!!!
Эх..как же они красивы  :flowers1:

----------


## Satine

> Сказали, что новенькое будут играть!!!


 ааааа... :plach:  даже боюсь подумать, *что* я могу пропустить...

----------


## MashenciYA

*Satine*, не было команды паниковать!

_Всё будет пучком. Все мы там будем и отлично проведём время._

Установка ясна?

----------


## Satine

так точно!  :buden:

----------


## Mephisto

> Нет. Всё. Ибо я остаюсь!..
> И ты, Саша, тоже будешь


 Йа с тобой  :smileflag:

----------


## Lray

Всё устаканилось.

Почти выезжаю за билетом, надеюсь, что ещё получится взять рядом с вами.

----------


## Magne

Всё пропустил... Надо взяь билеты...

----------


## Lray

Взял я билет на 4-е место в ваш ряд. Буду на месте договариваться с тем, кто будет сидеть на 13-м или 23-м месте по поводу поменяться. :kos:

*Magne*, билеты ещё есть и относительно много.

----------


## MashenciYA

Поскольку сейчас уже начнётся активное обсуждение вопроса, где мы будем после концерта делиться впечатлениями, предлагаю конкретно назначить место встречи непосредственно ДО него.

Как на счёт того, чтобы в 18.30 ровно возле угла театра Пастера/Конная (Артёма)?

----------


## Magne

ровно возле угла или ровно в 18,30?

----------


## MashenciYA

*Magne*, желательно, чтобы и то, и другое 
А то или не встретимся, или не найдёмся (и в первое, и второе меня ужасно смешит).

----------


## Satine

> Как на счёт того, чтобы в 18.30 ровно возле угла театра Пастера/Конная (Артёма)?


 ой, а давайте это во встречах форума обсуждать, а то не все сюда, в музыку, лазят

----------


## -=Lero=-

плин, ваще, дорогих билетов уже нет!)
обычно наоборот)))

----------


## intway070

Гхм, придётся мне идти со своей девушкой на "флёр" - не фанат(((, думаю, может плеер взять с собой...

----------


## El Comandante

*Злое_Ведро*, ну и зря

----------


## -=Lero=-

звукорежисёр - мудак!
или я люблю ковырятся в ухе железными острыми предметами!
млин,

*а девки - молоцы!)*

вот, товарищи, было приятно познакомится%)
изините, убежала, так вышло)

----------


## KVN

Да звук был не очень, особенно было плохо слышны слова. 
Конечно, я и не ожидал такого отжига как у Вакарчука на концертах (стиль музыки другой понятно), но отдачи исполнителей особо не почувствовал. Могли бы побольше сказать, чем пару слов и «спасибо». 
И почему солистки почти не подыгрывали друг другу? Возникало такое ощущение, что они поссорились.  Причем с Еленой Войнаровской (гитара) поссорилась почти вся группа.  :smileflag:

----------


## Mephisto

Ыыыыыы......вот тока приехал :lol: ложусь спать :sleep: 

Концерт хорошо но мало...все хорошо...за исключением 2-х барышень из Бобруйска сидящих на ряду впереди визжащих после каждй пестни и время от времени кричащих "Формалиииин!!!"

----------


## Satine

> Концерт хорошо но мало...все хорошо...за исключением 2-х барышень из Бобруйска сидящих на ряду впереди визжащих после каждй пестни и время от времени кричащих "Формалиииин!!!"


 та! ты жалуешься!  а прикинь, каково было Ирбис, перед глазами которой дрыгались эти безбашенные головы, и Пете..правда мы с ним уже потом с них так тащились, что ужас...

а звук и правда плохой. 




> но отдачи исполнителей особо не почувствовал


 кстати, верно подметил..

----------


## MashenciYA

*Satine*, а я что говорила об энергетике

----------


## Lray

Доволен.

Всякие "но" присутствуют, не хочу повторяться. 
Пост в ЖЖ.

Создали соседний топик для обмена впечатлениями с опросом, я его прикрыл, опрос сделал здесь.

----------


## Odessit

В этой теме почему-то совсем не хочется обсуждать концерт... Может новая тема подходила лучше? :lady:

----------


## intway070

Вначале было ничё, но потом я начал подмечать, что у них, что-то не клеится)) Играли хорошо, как на мой нефанатский взгляд. В общем и целом, ИМХО, концерт на 3.5 )))

З.Ы. -  мне понравились световые эффекты))

Ну и ещё пару фто кину...

----------


## intway070

А и ещё, автографсессии, так никто и не дождался?

----------


## -=Lero=-

слушайте, помойму начало концерта было хуже всего, потому как:
сильно долбили клавишные,
скрипка,
потом это нечто именуемое звукорежисёром догаааадалос...что чтото не так, и сделало чуть лутше...

----------


## Lray

*-=Lero=-*, именно так мне и показалось.
Первые несколько песен я голосов вокалисток почти не слышал.
Что характерно, потом услышал и начал разбирать, что поют.

Может быть, привык/прислушался. :kos:

Самая первая песня музыкой очень понравилась. Название скажите, кто в курсе. А то вдруг она у меня есть, на винте или на хостинге... :kos:

:ps: В ЖЖ уже писал - человека, отвечающего за [s:6e266bf323]звук[/s:6e266bf323] свет, нужно подвергнуть изощрённым пыткам.

----------


## -=Lero=-

*Lray*, звук звук!
выросту стану звукорежисёром ёпт...

----------


## Lray

*-=Lero=-*, звук - отдельная тема.
Но свет меня удивил особенно.

----------


## -=Lero=-

*Lray*, хм, свет меня обсолютно не напрягал, вот)
и видео кста тоже)

----------


## Lray

*-=Lero=-*, патриотичные жовто-блакитные цветочки тебя не улыбнули?

----------


## -=Lero=-

*Lray*, улыбнули)
прааально!)

----------


## Satine

> Первые несколько песен я голосов вокалисток почти не слышал. 
> Что характерно, потом услышал и начал разбирать, что поют.


 не ты один

на офсайтах/неофсайтах первой песни точно не находила, если они у тебя не попрятаны некоторые, на слух я помню все, что слышала ранее. Первой - не слышала еще ни разу стопудово. 
мне про книгу песня дико понравилась. и про маленького канатоходца, причем мелодию и слова  припева еще с предыдущего концерта не забыла. нема ни у кого?

*Lray*, а там же товарищи с бельэтажа вроде что-то на видео писали? они ж наверняка первую записали? //и не только//

про цвет - а нас почему-то больше  улыбал зеленый..
и снежинки.


все равно мне понравилось.

----------


## Lray

*Satine*, то, что они писали, будет отобрано, помучано и представлено на суд общественности. Как - другой вопрос, видео - не фото, выложить сложнее.

Зелёный - да. Вот та зелёная, с незначительными вкраплениями жёлтого мозаичка, что крутилась на месте по обеим сторонам сбоку экрана - она почему-то особенно притягивала.

----------


## Irbis

Ня, а все равно концерт хороший. Попре все  
А у меня в голове заел "пепел", поэтому я не помню, что было в начале =\ При том, что слова вполне слышала (имею вредную привычку всегда внимательно вслушиваться, так что конечно не абсолютно каджое слово, но многое слышно было  :smileflag: ) 

А девушка передо мной - это да, не знаю, чего хотелось больше - скинуть с балкона или просто придушить  Хотя в чем-то девочке даже завидую, я так орать не умею...

----------


## Satine

о, дааааааааа!! вспомнила эту песню "..ты пепел, я пепел..."
 меня начинает тащить...

----------


## Mephisto

> *Lray*, звук звук!
> выросту стану звукорежисёром ёпт...


 Браво! Милости просим... :flying:  :satan:

----------


## MashenciYA

Афигеть..Вы такие подробности обсуждаете, что у меня создалось впечатление, что меня на концерте вовсе не было. Лично я в тот вечер отдельно слушала саму мелодию, отдельно тексты и отдельно смотрела на инструменты. А первые песни и вовсе воспринимались, как поток чего-то очень мелодичного и красивого.

----------


## Lray

> Вы такие подробности обсуждаете,


 


> я в тот вечер отдельно слушала саму мелодию, отдельно тексты и отдельно смотрела на инструменты. А первые песни и вовсе воспринимались, как поток чего-то очень мелодичного и красивого.


 *MashenciYA*, растворяться в музыке, но при этом замечать мелкие подробности - одно другому не мешает. :podmig:

Первые песни - это да. Особенно самая первая.

----------


## Magne

Долго думал, как охарактеризовать стиль Флёра. Пришло в голову только: гламурная готика.

Теперь о концерте. Новые песни (кроме "Пепла") произвели впечптление недорепетированности. Единственная песня которая "накрыла" весь зал - это последняя песня. 

Всё...

----------


## Mephisto

По поводу музыки....не знаю как насчет остальных но ритм секция играла на ура....барабанщик + контрабасист играли слажено...остальные вообще-то должны подстраивацца под них..если кто-то не успевал - это их проблемы. Отдельный зач0т флейтистке.

----------


## Lray

Ещё одна фота от *April*:

----------


## Uncalled

На неделе отпечатаю фотки. Плёнку уже проявил. Вроде в негативе выглядят хорошо - опыт съёмки без вспышки в концертных условиях сказывается (сам себя не похвалишь - никто, ага?). В 4ом ряду посерёдке со звуком было всё ок, что явных выпячиваний инструментов не было, что голос было хорошо слышно, не жалею что взял билет именно туда, кроме одного маленького "но" - вылезать из середины ряда было влом, посему фотки сделаны с одной точки.

----------


## Satine

*самая первая песня называлась "Все вышло из-под контроля"*

завтра обещали дать стыренный у техперсонала список всех исполненных песен,  плэйлист, короче.

----------


## Odessit

Девчонки очень старались, но чувствовалась некая разобщенность в коллективе :dispute: , трещина...

Оля кокетничала с публикой :sit: , а Лена изображала умирающего лебедя :obmorok: ... Это всё так мило...

Я получил массу позитива, только физически чувствовался недостаток антракта :cry_sm: из глаз текло :lol: ...

----------


## Сталкер

> стыренный у техперсонала список всех исполненных песен,  плэйлист, короче.


 1. Всё вышло из-под контроля
2. Я ещё здесь
3. Волна
4. Маленький канатоходец
5. Улыбки сфинксов
6. Эволюция. Тщетность
7. Будь моим смыслом
8. Танцующий Бог
9. Люди, попавшие в шторм
10. Обезьянки
11. Мир потерянных вещей
12. Память
13. Ремонт
14. Карусель
15. Сегодня
16. Для того, кто умел верить
17. Пепел
18. Русская рулетка
19. Шелкопряд
20. На обратной стороне Луны
21. Формалин
22. Никогда

----------


## Irbis

Пасибочки  :smileflag:  А я вот не могу вспомнить, что такое было "Улыбки сфинксов" =\

в голове попеременно вертится:...
....
Это был случайный ожег, и земля ушла из под ног.
Ты и пепел, я пепел.
Нас друзья, убитые горем, со скалы развеют над морем.
Ты и пепел, я пепел.

....
Мы узнаем друг друга по первому прикосновению. 
В круговороте смертей и рождений.
Только бы не разминутся…

....
Люди смотрят из окна, люди смотрят на меня.
Люди думают, я пьяна,
Они не знаю, что внутри меня волна.

........................

----------


## colocol

Очень милая и классная группа...
концерт офигенный!

----------


## Uncalled

Как и обещал - выкладываю фотки.

Нуу, в общем то не всё так классно получилось как хотелось бы, но в целом смотрите сами ; )

http://nightwish.od.ua/fleur

----------


## Lray

Смотрю задаренное НеоЗом видео с концерта. Сильно. "Всё вышло из-под контроля" - потенциальный мега-хит.

[ушёл мучать ВиртуалДабы и пр. причиндалы]

----------


## Lray

М-да. Половина записанного на болванки видео - не читается, несмотря на всевозможные пляски с различными музыкальными инструментами. 
Придётся идти к НеоЗу с винтом...

----------


## Lray

Кое-что из видео с концерта Флёр.

----------


## Lray

Ещё одно кое-что из видео с концерта Флёр.
"Всё вышло из-под контроля".

----------


## Odessit

Ouuu, Jesus!!! Nice video!

----------


## Lray

*Odessit*, у тебя его скачать получилось?
А то хост, где я его положил, сегодня вечером упал и есть мнение, что раньше завтрашнего утра не подымется, увы. 

:ps: Завтра, возможно, если админы хоста бросят писать пулю в преф и пить коньяк, выложу что-то ещё.
Пришедшим на НГ-форумовку грозит полное собрание. :green_smile:
Только вот как оформить - не знаю. 
Предложения, если таковые есть - в мой ЖЖ по ссылке выше.

----------


## Odessit

Получилось...коннект рвался, но докачка - поддерживась.

----------


## Lray

Хост подняли, по ссылкам выше можно качать видео с концерта.
Maybe, завтра что-то ещё будет (на очереди "Будь моим смыслом").

----------


## Serge

а запись и в оригинале 320х240? мало..( не видно их почти...

----------


## Lray

*Serge*, я, к сожалению, случайно удалил оригиналы, оставив на жёстком только пожатые копии.
Возьму их ещё раз у НеоЗа - сообщу. Или он сообщит.

:ps: Почему выложено 320*240 - думаю, понимаешь. 40 с лишним метров на ФТП лить со связью весьма средней - удовольствие не из больших.
IMHO, если растягивать до fullscreen в 1024*768 - смотреть можно. Всякие артефакты вокруг людей заметны, но не критичны. Мог пожать более ж0стко. :green_smile:

----------


## Satine

нашла на http://fleurmusic.com/news?cs_lang=ru отзыв исполнителей о концерте. 
порадовала их отдельная благодарность 



> звуко и видео- инженерам

----------


## -=Lero=-

подайте мне песню сегодня..
ктонибуть плз...


зы
*colocol*, шоза?

----------


## Lray

*-=Lero=-*, "Сегодня" не записали. Записали много всего другого, увы.

----------


## dron007

*-=Lero=-*, у меня есть "Сегодня". Но не с концерта, а скачал где-то давно. Пиши в личку куда скинуть, если ты конечно не ищешь именно концертный вариант.

А кто что слышал про их последний альбом, который в августе записали? На концерте его ведь не продавали - только старые. Я специально подоходил - не было.

----------


## -=Lero=-

*dron007*,ухты!)

----------


## It was...

Кто-то идёт здесь 15 мая на концерт Флёр в филармонии?=)

----------


## Mephisto

О да!....памятный концерт..хе-хе...

Обсент, афтепати у Неоза...Ыыыыыы....тр00000....ностальгия мать ийо

----------


## KTO

> Кто-то идёт здесь 15 мая на концерт Флёр в филармонии?=)


  Очень много людеё с форума идёт ... итак - Я ,  muurkka , Дайвер , ShuSha , Zanna , сhechirrre , Lero , Anathema , видимо ты , ... это тока то что вспомнил мой повреждённыйц мозг ... а еще мини форумовка будет перед концертом ...

----------


## It was...

> Очень много людеё с форума идёт ... итак - Я , muurkka , Дайвер , ShuSha , Zanna , сhechirrre , Lero , Anathema , видимо ты , ... это тока то что вспомнил мой повреждённыйц мозг ... а еще мини форумовка будет перед концертом ...


 Угу, приятно видеть столько поклонников.=) Взял один из самых дорогих билетов, 6 ряд - 80 грн.)) Думаю, первый раз иду, может и последний так нужно получать удовольствие по полной.))

Кто-то пойдёт на выставку фотографий в честь Флёр?)

----------


## cheshirrrrre

ну,  я, скажем так, не поклонник. Скорее, я прийду дико пьян, в коричневых туфельках, коричневых брюках, коричневой рубашке и буду портить праздник)

Надеюсь, что разъяренные фанаты меня и Анафему выбросят из тиятра и будут глумиться над трупами, но только после того, как мы испортим абсолютно все, не раньше )

----------


## morfin

> Очень много людеё с форума идёт ... итак - Я ,  muurkka , Дайвер , ShuSha , Zanna , сhechirrre , Lero , Anathema , видимо ты , ... это тока то что вспомнил мой повреждённыйц мозг ... а еще мини форумовка будет перед концертом ...


 А про меня забыл я всё вспомню может быть

----------


## Elflander

Угум, буду. 
Сравню с 2хгодичной давности концертом там же.

----------


## KTO

интересно какой-же отчет напишет Леро ))) 

вообщем концерт удался ... но самое интересное было после ) но мы дошли )

----------


## Elflander

Да, удался. Немного с  микрофоном налажали и как обычно, затянули чуток, но очень понравилось. Доволен.

----------


## It was...

))) Мне очень понравилась девушка игравшая на скрипке.) такая весёленькая, заводная.=)

Когда им успели дать банку с персиковым вареньем? 0_о

----------


## Mephisto

> Угум, буду. 
> Сравню с 2хгодичной давности концертом там же.


 И я сравнил....прошлый лучше был  а этот...вроде и хорош, но ощущение низачота осталось. Скучно....общения с залом нет, прогресса в музыке и лирике не видно. Может я их теперь не понимаю просто...хз. Ну и свет наверное надо было обращать не только на фронтвумэнов....а то во время соло на флейте хотел флейтистку сфотать....а вот хрен там с таким освещением.

----------


## Anathema

Не понравилось , совершенно...концерт был ужасен просто.
Абсолютно  нудный... и слишком затянувшийся.... 
И к слову,  у меня такими же дурными и пронзительными голосами поет глухонемой сосед на пару с каким-то контуженным военным...

----------


## krama

> ну, я, скажем так, не поклонник. Скорее, я прийду дико пьян, в коричневых туфельках, коричневых брюках, коричневой рубашке и буду портить праздник)
> 
> Надеюсь, что разъяренные фанаты меня и Анафему выбросят из тиятра и будут глумиться над трупами, но только после того, как мы испортим абсолютно все, не раньше )


 а в итоге  из всего обещанного ...был только пьян....

----------


## KTO

Мне очень понравилось ... ну звук вроде как для Филармонии очень даже ничего ... всё было хорошо и маленькие накладочки были даже необходимы , ибо они запонимаються ... не радует то что группа почти не общаеться с залом ... хотя зал принимает ужастно классно ... увы ... думаю осенью или когда там будет следующий их концерт пойти ...

тока в 3.10 зашол домой ... возвращались домой (Малиновского) пешком через парк Шевченко , Атраду , французкий , парк Победы ... покушали по пути холодные копчёные куринные ноги ... брутольно ...

Благадарю всех ... Краму за стул ... Дайвера за настроение ... Максимку за Машу )) ... ШуШу за компанию ... Мурку прошу не обижаться ибо всё не продумаеш ... Виталика за брутальные шутки ... Шуру за то что он купил копчёный окорочок себе ...

3 сабжа ибо у меня траблы с сабжами .. большие не посылаються ...

----------


## krama

> тока в 3.10 зашол домой ... возвращались домой (Малиновского) пешком через парк Шевченко , Атраду , французкий , парк Победы ... покушали по пути холодные копчёные куринные ноги ... брутольно ...


 мы поднялись минут черещз 10 после вас и отличненько домой доехали...на машине , конечно, надо было тебе с нами оставаться

----------


## It was...

> Не понравилось , совершенно...концерт был ужасен просто.
> Абсолютно нудный... и слишком затянувшийся.... 
> И к слову, у меня такими же дурными и пронзительными голосами поет глухонемой сосед на пару с каким-то контуженным военным...


 А чего ты на него вообще пошла? 

Сзади меня сидели два мужика 40-ка лет, которые я так понял первый раз пришли послушать группу и оценить "а хто эта такые?". Их шуточки и обсерание группы что Флёр поёт под фанеру и типа "О! Фанеру вырубили, я ж говорил!" или когда Оля вставала за цветами они "Да вали ты уже со сцены" достали. Когда зазвучала песня Шелкопряд они вообще сказали "Это уже было, фууу!"

А какое общение с залом должно быть? Помоему и так было неплохо.

----------


## -=Lero=-

Мысль о Маше заставляет меня рыдать!
она отожгла.)


Концерт?
нипомню почти.


зы
аещё мне интересно почему КТО был с таким нидовольным видом в конце концерта?(

----------


## It was...

> Концерт?
> нипомню почти.


 Я смотрю компанией ходить на концерт противопоказанно.

----------


## -=Lero=-

It was...
В принципе, я была на флёр уже 4 или 5 раз..
Посему, собсно концерт, а особенно в филармонии не представляет для меня аж никакой ценности.)

----------


## KTO

> зы
> аещё мне интересно почему КТО был с таким нидовольным видом в конце концерта?(


 
Видимо он был чем-то разачарован ... мне так кажеться ...

----------


## -=Lero=-

KTO
чем же?

----------


## It was...

> В принципе, я была на флёр уже 4 или 5 раз..
> Посему, собсно концерт, а особенно в филармонии не представляет для меня аж никакой ценности.)


 Что называется зажрались.=) Встретится с друзьями и хорошо посидеть можно в кафе...

----------


## Mephisto

> Что называется зажрались.=) Встретится с друзьями и хорошо посидеть можно в кафе...


 Так если концерт ничем не отличается от предыдущего, то наверное так и нужно делать  :smileflag:  по крайней мере если они ничего кардинально не поменяют. Я до вчерашнего дня не верил, что у них иссяк творческий потенциал. А сейчас с прискорбием с этим согласен.

----------


## It was...

> Так если концерт ничем не отличается от предыдущего, то наверное так и нужно делать


 Можно не пойти.) Те кто не были еще ни разу на их концертах думаю были довольны.




> по крайней мере если они ничего кардинально не поменяют.


 А что было такого в прошлых концертах, чего нет в этом? Они должны гасать по сцене и кричать "Где же ваши руки!!!? Выше!"? Дешевый номер.




> Я до вчерашнего дня не верил, что у них иссяк творческий потенциал. А сейчас с прискорбием с этим согласен.


 Это ты по их новым песням решил?

----------


## -=Lero=-

It was...
как это не грустно, но я соглашаюсь с Mephisto
Потомучто.

----------


## It was...

> Потомучто.


 Почему?

----------


## muurkka

КТО, никто и ни на что не обижается))) проехали)))

Честно - первый раз ходила на Флёр. Мне понравилось. Может, потому что не с чем сравнивать. В плане концертов Флёр.

----------


## Mephisto

> А что было такого в прошлых концертах, чего нет в этом? Они должны гасать по сцене и кричать "Где же ваши руки!!!? Выше!"?


 Ну "выше руки" совсем не обязательно..но прошлые разы общение было и кроме "спасибо". Дальше....группа не прогрессирует...чем отличались прошлые концерты - было видно что группа куда-то дивжется......сейчас видно что "стоит на месте". Нет изменений ни в музыкальном плане ни лирике. Вот...

Да наверное для тех кто первый раз шел - все было замечательно. Как и любой первый концерт.

----------


## morfin

концерт жырнючий понравелос очень всё понравелось!

----------


## Linn

Интересно, что "нового" хотели услышать некоторые, если концерт  и выставка назывались FLEURographia, и исполнялись песни из выпущенных альбомов, хорошо знакомые слушателям, я бы сказал, относящиеся к категории "The Best"  :smileflag:  Я так полагаю, что если кто-то пропустит следующие в их жизни 6-й и 7-й концерт Fleur - пустых мест от этого хоть в филармонии, хоть в Украинском театре не появится

----------


## Mephisto

У них и так каждый концерт The Best Of...

А уж если делать презентацию нового альбома, то наверное не надо пол-сета делать из старых хитов. Впрочем оно понятно для чего делается

----------


## It was...

> А уж если делать презентацию нового альбома, то наверное не надо пол-сета делать из старых хитов. Впрочем оно понятно для чего делается


 И где об этом говорилось? У них вышел просто новый сборник с двумя новыми песнями, что вы хотели услышать на концерте я лично не могу понять... 15 новых композиций? О них не было ни слова. 

Как всегда врочем, понафантазируют, а потом плюются из-за своих фантазий.

----------


## morfin

канцерт всётаки тру! но джасти рулит и кран сломался!

----------


## KTO

> канцерт всётаки тру! но джасти рулит и кран сломался!


 у тебя кран протёк что-ли там с Машей ???

по сабжу - до сих пор вспоминаю ... тогда было позитивно  )

----------


## morfin

крану хона, а концерт рулит! а вода снова есть!

----------


## Zanna

а кто-то идет 12.10 или 13.10??? тож в Укр. театр

----------


## Linn

Почему "или". И 12, и 13. Два дня - две программы

----------


## Zanna

ну так я два дня и буду там!
а ты?

----------


## Linn

Да

----------


## Zanna

там и встретимся!

----------


## Mephisto

13 достойная конкуренция  :smileflag:  а 12-го....мож и сходить....если опять не будут играть Best Of....

----------


## Zanna

определяйтесь.. мне интересно, кто пойдет

----------


## It was...

> 13 достойная конкуренция  а 12-го....мож и сходить....если опять не будут играть Best Of....


 Как раз 12-го специалньо отведённый день для Зе Бест Оф. Интересуйтесь сильнее, а то попадёте и будете потом желчь здесь изливать.

А вот 13-го новые песни.

----------


## Zanna

я все равно получу удовольствие.. сравню эти два дня

----------


## It was...

> я все равно получу удовольствие.. сравню эти два дня


 Зачем их сравнивать?)

----------


## Zanna

потому что они друг от друга будут отличаться

----------


## Mephisto

> А вот 13-го новые песни.


 Лучше бы наоборот...потому что 13 лично йа на Холодне Сонце...и таких немало думаю  :smileflag:

----------


## -=Lero=-

уже не интересно даже както.
изжили себя барішни.
Хотя можна сходить чисто нажратся и потусить.)

----------


## It was...

> уже не интересно даже както.
> изжили себя барішни.


 Для вас да.




> Хотя можна сходить чисто нажратся и потусить.)


 Вы это еще на прошлом концерте устроили.

----------


## Ewgen

Был седня на концерте!!! Офигенно)) мне понравилось) Кто еще был? Кто знает как первая песня называется.. Так мы с другом такси ждали и видели их родимых выходящих из театра))))

----------


## IO

второй день лучше однозначно! а какая первая песня была??? ты хоть напой мне хоть одну строчку... и я продолжу..

----------


## Ewgen

не помню(( но песня обалденная была.....

----------


## DRU

кто-то случайно не  записывал на видео песню "Два облака"?

----------


## Zanna

25.01 в "21 веке"

----------


## Zanna

7 июня 2008, Одесса, Украинский театр, 19-00

----------


## Михалыч$

> 7 июня 2008, Одесса, Украинский театр, 19-00


 Откуда инфа? Скока билеты?

----------


## Zanna

http://fleur.fastbb.ru/?1-14-0-00000067-000-0-0-1211629046 
от 30 грн до 100 грн

----------


## Михалыч$

Очень понравилось. Есть фото и немного видео :smileflag:

----------


## Zanna

покажи!!!!!!!!!!!! это было нечто! особенно Эйфория

----------


## Михалыч$

а куда залить фото?

----------


## Iriya

понравилось...только мы в конце спать захотели(

----------


## jk

феерическое действо!.. особенно понравились огоньки сверху на сцене.. это было нечто..

----------


## Zanna

ну хотя бы http://www.radikal.ru/

----------


## Михалыч$

Да я понял. Дело вот в чем. Каждая фотка ~1.7-2.3 Мб  :smileflag: )) Поэтому и спросил. К ночи или уже к завтра сделаю.

----------


## Zanna

а видео??? есть Эйфория???

----------


## Михалыч$

Видео.. Эйфории нет, т.к. я в это время был в состоянии эйфории. на видео есть полностью Шелкопряд и еще пара песен, полных и неполных. Я по названиям не помню.

----------


## Zanna

выложил куда-то?

----------


## Михалыч$

нет, я занят с утра был. Выложу, дам линк.

----------


## Zanna

ок

----------


## Гордон Фриман

ок)

----------


## Zanna

пошел вон))) не был- молчи!

----------


## Гордон Фриман

а мне не понравилось!))))

----------


## Zanna

что именно тебе не понравилось? (я думаю , ответ- "всё")

----------


## Iriya

фотка называется "Найдите Аню")

----------


## Михалыч$

Ну вот собственно.... 5я часть от всего что я нафоткал. Картинки пожал до 1024, реальные их размеры 4000x3000. C видео не знаю как быть, они короткие, а весят достаточно много.

----------


## Михалыч$



----------


## Гордон Фриман

> Халепа!!


 это она?!

 :smileflag:

----------


## Zanna

мне кажется, что она

----------


## Михалыч$

а мне за фотографии ничего не надо сказать?

----------


## Zanna

спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ. я ж обнаглела и жду видео

----------


## It was...

Может видео на ютуб зальёш... Там до 150 мб.

----------


## Mephisto

Михалыч...серьезный фотег?

Спасибо за фоты...хоть не был хоть погляжу

----------


## It was...

Кстати, со звуком как было, всё нормально? А то я лично попадал на концерты, когди у них постоянно какая-то лажа с настройкой инструментов и звука.(

----------


## Михалыч$

Mephisto, фотик обычный цифровой. На проф пока средств нет

----------


## Михалыч$

Со звуком был овсе замечательно, пару раз фонило, но незаметно)
P.S. Заливаю на ютуб. Просьба за качество и объем файла не бить  :smileflag:

----------


## Михалыч$

Видео намбер 1  Флер - Два облака
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVal8sCVGbo

----------


## Михалыч$

Флер - Мы никогда не умрем http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-JbHIsIfcw

----------


## Zanna

это нечто!!! спасибо

----------


## Михалыч$

Флер - Шелкопряд http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKTHS94kLZc

----------


## Ewgen

хммм... эйфория на вкус... мне больше нравятся старые песни... не сильно мне понравилась ихняя эйфория... Вот когда Шелкопряда играли ... формалин... Аж мурашки по коже...

----------


## Zanna

не не не !!!! Эйфория- это что-то!!! а Несси- мегачеловек!!! именно в тему он пел! я просто в бешенном восторге

----------


## Zanna

п.с. на концертах хоть раз в жизни они пели песню "Уходи, февраль"???

----------

